# Mf135 Detroit power steering



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Mf135 Is it possible to find the whole power steering box / shifter used or rebuilt?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try a tractor salvage yard.


----------

